

Verizon’s “Six Strikes” Anti-Piracy Measures Unveiled - mtgx
https://torrentfreak.com/verizons-six-strikes-anti-piracy-measures-unveiled-130111/

======
sroecker
Who decides what is legal and what not? Is it even legal for an ISP in the US
to monitor your traffic or to act like this without a court order on behalf of
a shady company? I don't get it that nobody is protesting about this...

